# So it starts again! (My Casey Jones costume)



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK I gotta admit, from your title I was expecting a railroand engineer costume and I thought, okaaaaaaaay that's different. It took me a few minutes to make the Ninja Turtle connection! It's been a while. Nice mask - I'm sure it'll turn out great!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was thinking railroad operator too! LOL
That or the Grateful Dead.


----------



## killem2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh right  I forgot all about the OTHER casey jones lol. 

That's pretty funny haha. 

I hope it turns out well myself. I've never worked with clay to this level before.


----------

